# HDPI or XHDPI?



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Is the Bionic a HDPI or XHDPI device?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bionic is 240dpi which is Hdpi


----------

